# Pic posting problem



## buddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried posting some pics yesterday and it did'nt work.I'm
new at the digital camera thing,so this may be a dumb question.Its a samsung digital camera and I installed the
software on my sisters comp., and loaded the pics to a file
that I called Buddys BBQ, I think it saved them to (my documents) on the computer. Then I went and posted a new thread,and clicked on manage attachments,then clicked browse and pulled the BBQ file.Then I clicked on one picture,clicked open,then clicked upload,and it would'nt
work.It came back with a message that said that my 1.54mb exceeded the forums limit of 97.7kbs. I deleted some photos and tried to shrink the photos(I don't know if I did it right)but it still did'nt work. It then told me I had 836kbs and still exceeded the limit.What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Buddy,

Sounds like you are having a problem getting under the size limit.  Either try the post in the following link or go to an outside hosting service like ImageShack or PhotoBucket.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1872

Hope this helps.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 27, 2007)

Buddy-

Yeppers the file size was too big.  When you try to "manage"" files it lists the maximum file size. I think JPGs are like 97K.


----------



## buddy (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice,I'll try that.


----------

